# MOSCOW | iCity | 257m | 52 fl | 34 fl | U/C



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*moscowoutskirts*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

https://stroi.mos.ru/photo_lines/ofisy-otkrytaia-tierrasa-i-mnoghofunktsional-nyi-stilobat-kakimi-budut-nieboskrieby-icity


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*29.4















*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

By Kirgam


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*paintman*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ogonek said:


> *paintman*


Which is the 257 meter tower?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

The one that is further from IBC. Right on first and last photos.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more render  
















БС: iCity | Шмитовский пр., 37 | 256,7 м 61 эт | 141,2м...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*paintman*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Apple:

Introducing, iCity.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

good progress


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*21.8







*


----------



## AutoUnion (Jan 9, 2007)

26.08.22





videojs-contrib-hls embed


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

БС: iCity | Шмитовский пр., 37 | 256,7 м 61 эт | 141,2м...


9.10




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 7 by moscowoutskirts:*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

By *alexandr22rus*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous structure. it should be thicker


----------

